
Show HN: Teddy, an educational compiler written in Swift - janum
https://github.com/jtrivedi/Teddy-Compiler
======
janum
Hey everyone! Author here.

This is a small compiler I built that compiles a Swift-like language (called
Teddy) to C.

It's written in Swift, and is intended to be a straightforward, accessible
reference project for those interested in compiler construction. It's still a
work in progress, but figured I'd ship it so others could play around with it.

Hope you like it!

